# Conseil achat NAS Thunderbolt ?



## nifex (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer commande d'un écran thunderbolt d'apple et je souhaite également m'acheter un nas thunderbolt.

Je souhaite qu'il support le raid 5 (ou d'autre raid... Mais qu'il soit sur), rapide, connecté en thunderbolt et surtout que je puisse brancher des disque dur externe qui servent a sauvegarder automatiquement tout les jours mon nas dessus...

Auriez vous des conseils ?

Au niveau logicielje crois que c'est synology qui est le plus en avance. Mais pour le thunderbolt je vois surtout le promise r4 et r6.

Alors avez vous deja essayé un nas en thunderbolt ??

Merci pour votre aide. 

P.s. Actuellement j'ai un nas lacie 5big etc'est une vrai catastrophe, il a passé plusieurs mois en réparation, raid 5 ne fonctionne pas et je dois régulièrement le réinitialiser car il plante completement... Mais surtout je suis deconnecté du nas des que j'ai trop de fichier a transférer....


----------



## sparo (23 Juin 2012)

Déjà premièrement le RAID n'est pas une sauvegarde et le ne sera jamais (c'est parceque tu as une roue de secours dans ta voiture que cela t'empêche de te planter avec ....)

Ensuite un NAS thunderbolt ce n'est pas demain la veille que cela existera .... tu compare synology et promise Rx ce ne sont pas du tout les même produits
Promise => super clef usb de compete en thunderbolt
Synology => mini serveur personnel pour partager ces fichiers sur le réseau/internet avec plein de fonction type téléchargement, serveur web, serveur mail,timemachine en réseau, .....

il faut que tu définisse plus clairement ton usage pour choisir mais ce sont clairement 2 usage différents :
Promises => étendre l'espace de stockage interne de ton pc avec une très grande vitesse
Synology => partager du contenu par le réseau et éventuellement étendre ton stockage mais a une vitesse moindre


----------



## nifex (23 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ta reponse. Oui le raid n'est pas une sauvegarde mais permet de limiter nettement les risques en cas de panne des disques durs.

Je parle de nas mais ce n'est effctivement pas cela obligatoirement que je veux, voila exactement le minimum que je souhaite que ce soit un disque dur externe, nas ou autre :

- connexion en thunderbolt
- minimum 2 To utilisable
- Raid 1 ou 5 (je ne sais pas si du raid 5 est plus rapide que du raid 1)
- connexion pour disque dur externe esata ou autre et backup automatique du nas/dd sur ce/ces disque dur externe (ca c'est le plus important).
- les données ne doivent être accessible que sur mon mbp via le thunderbolt, pas via le reseau.
- c'est uniquement pour stocker des fichiers et travailler mes videos avec finalcut pro X. Pas besoin de serveur mail ou autre...

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## nifex (25 Juin 2012)

Est-ce que vous savez si le promise R4 peut faire des sauvegarde automatique tous les jours sur un disque dur externe branché dessus ??

Merci !

EDIT : J'ai reçu une réponse de promise et ce n'est pas possible de faire de backup automatique sur un DD externe brancher sur le R4...


----------



## Tibimac (28 Juillet 2013)

@nifex : Si un NAS, qui est un mini-serveur, gère des sauvegarde automatique c'est parce-qu'il a un mini système d'exploitation comme tout serveur, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas d'un système RAID comme les Promise qui ne sont que des gros disques dur externe.

Mais cela ne t'empêche pas pour autant de sauvegarder automatiquement le contenu de ton Promise sur des disques externe.

Sur le Promise tu as 2 ports Thunderbolt, l'un te permettra de le connecter au Mac, l'autre peux te permettre de connecter d'autres disques externes en Thunderbolt pour les sauvegardes.
Sinon tu peux connecter les disques externes de sauvegarde directement au Mac par le moyen que tu veux; USB, FireWire.

Ensuite en utilisant un logiciel tel que Carbon Copy Cloner tu pourras programmer des sauvegardes automatique et incrémentales de ton Promise sur le(s) disque(s) dur externe(s) de ton choix peu importe comment ils sont reliés au Mac. Carbon Copy Cloner est capable de déclencher l'allumage du Mac pour exécuter la sauvegarde puis d'éteindre le Mac une fois celle-ci finie.

Cela me semble une solution envisageable non ?

p.s : mince pas vu que je déterre un topic XD, niflex a surement déjà trouvé une solution ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2013)

nifex a dit:


> - Raid 1 ou 5 (je ne sais pas si du raid 5 est plus rapide que du raid 1)



Oui, mais il faut deux fois plus de disques, 4 au lieu de eux au minimum (RAID 5 c'est la combinaison du RAID 1 et du RAID 0, donc au moins deux ensembles RAID 1 combinés en RAID 0)


----------

